# breather hose diagrams



## rob40 (Sep 3, 2004)

Anyone with breatherhose layout/ diagrams or point me to a link , as will be needing to change the crank case breather one , the common one that fails that joins at the top to the 3 branch part that connects to a little filter box then onto the rocker cover , i cannot see how far it goes down , will i need to get under the engine to remove from the bottom ? i am guessing airbox out to give me a little more room to get in there .... It's a shame Realoem for the bmw dont cover audi as that is as main dealer pictures ... I did have a bentley manual but sold with the TT !!! Never mind ... :?


----------



## DnoTT (May 28, 2013)

Have a look here viewtopic.php?f=2&t=300156.

If the hose you need is the number '5' on the diagram I've just rung Audi to find out prices and it's 43.08 from them - I got a few other prices for the other hoses on that diagram too if you need a price guide.

Dean


----------



## oz_p (Feb 7, 2011)

I have just bought the 3way breather hose, only available from Audi it seems, looks easy to fit, am replacing the PRV valve too, details below:

Hose part no for a BAM engine: 06A 103 221 BG - cost £35.90+vat

Thread with various info & diagrams viewtopic.php?f=2&t=334497


----------



## rob40 (Sep 3, 2004)

cheers for that , it's number 2 i need thats in that diagram , it doesnt show that plastic filter box that sits on top 5 and and links to rocker cover !! 
That piece number 5 , i removed this and soaked in cleaner and did come up very clean , was full of crud, number 2 on mine is very soft to the point of looking collapsed , cannot be doing much good , that fleabay site i mentioned has all these in silicon replacement , a little cheaper than the top brand replacement ones , shall get a price for number 2 from audi first . cheers for the diagram. very handy .....


----------



## nilrem (Sep 9, 2011)

Creation do some replacement hoses for the TT and Cheaper than Forge/dealer.

http://www.creationsmotorsport.com/prod ... 6&catID=13

(Avoid the TIP)

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DnoTT (May 28, 2013)

rob40 said:


> cheers for that , it's number 2 i need thats in that diagram , it doesnt show that plastic filter box that sits on top 5 and and links to rocker cover !!
> That piece number 5 , i removed this and soaked in cleaner and did come up very clean , was full of crud, number 2 on mine is very soft to the point of looking collapsed , cannot be doing much good , that fleabay site i mentioned has all these in silicon replacement , a little cheaper than the top brand replacement ones , shall get a price for number 2 from audi first . cheers for the diagram. very handy .....


Number 2 of that diagram costs £48.14 inc VAT. I rung them this morning to get prices for my own car.

Dean


----------



## oz_p (Feb 7, 2011)

rob40 said:


> cheers for that , it's number 2 i need thats in that diagram , it doesnt show that plastic filter box that sits on top 5 and and links to rocker cover !!
> That piece number 5 , i removed this and soaked in cleaner and did come up very clean , was full of crud, number 2 on mine is very soft to the point of looking collapsed , cannot be doing much good , that fleabay site i mentioned has all these in silicon replacement , a little cheaper than the top brand replacement ones , shall get a price for number 2 from audi first . cheers for the diagram. very handy .....


Do you mean the PRV Valve, looks like a hockey puck with 2 connections, bottom and side? Just bought that myself from the dealer.

PART NO: 06A 129 101 D cost £25.48+vat


----------



## rob40 (Sep 3, 2004)

What does that prv puck looking thing do , obviously a valve ( one way ) ??? I cleaned it out in petrol then let it dry , the petrol was absolutely black , so was full of crud !!! cannot believe that number 2 pipe is is £40 odd sheets , Do HOZELOCK do anything to resemble it   

And what is TIP you say to avoid ? Thats a new one to me from when i had my roadster , only things i changed on that was forge DV, breathers/ and short shift and a blueflame system , never remember the TIP ?????


----------



## nilrem (Sep 9, 2011)

rob40 said:


> What does that prv puck looking thing do , obviously a valve ( one way ) ??? I cleaned it out in petrol then let it dry , the petrol was absolutely black , so was full of crud !!! cannot believe that number 2 pipe is is £40 odd sheets , Do HOZELOCK do anything to resemble it
> 
> And what is TIP you say to avoid ? Thats a new one to me from when i had my roadster , only things i changed on that was forge DV, breathers/ and short shift and a blueflame system , never remember the TIP ?????


TIP = Turbo Intake Pipe

Creation TIP's are well known for not fitting very well

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rob40 (Sep 3, 2004)

Ok cheers , well i only realy need number 2 and 5 , just mailed them with prices with those part numbers but was just thinking these are for TT , Mine an S3 ??? but should be the same as is BAM 225 so would have thought it will be the same , i am not get any light on issues , i did put a basic fault reader on the car when i got and only code come up was 17705 / p1297 pressure drop turbo throttle valve , check Dv ...... So maybe a leak somewhere or the dv is at fault as is a standard bosch one and would not surprised it's the original !!! . 
cheers for the info


----------



## oz_p (Feb 7, 2011)

rob40 said:


> Ok cheers , well i only realy need number 2 and 5 , just mailed them with prices with those part numbers but was just thinking these are for TT , Mine an S3 ??? but should be the same as is BAM 225 so would have thought it will be the same , i am not get any light on issues , i did put a basic fault reader on the car when i got and only code come up was 17705 / p1297 pressure drop turbo throttle valve , check Dv ...... So maybe a leak somewhere or the dv is at fault as is a standard bosch one and would not surprised it's the original !!! .
> cheers for the info


Hmm should be ok, just ask them when you order..

FOr the PRV valve see the first pic viewtopic.php?f=2&t=334497 its just left of centre, is a round black plastic thing to the right of the TIP (pic is upside down for some reason btw)


----------



## rob40 (Sep 3, 2004)

Cheers Oz , yea, thats the bit i did remove along with number 5 on the diagram , the 3 way part and soaked in petrol , there was a lot of oil in there , but number 2 pipe that comes up to 5 is like a sausage thats been squashed !!! little worrying , so i guess thats sucking like mad !!! , i see your london , shall have to you around here to assist lol as only down the M4 J10 ;-) , Right , am upto my neck in scalexric at the Mo and all 4 cars have packed up ;-( and little one is repeating , i want them working !!!!


----------



## rob40 (Sep 3, 2004)

Lower breather - Ebay item number 160983906324
Crankcase - ebay item number 160764236557
clamps- ebay item number 150802992995

The price including jubilee clamps and postage is £55.66. 
this is from creation so think i will go for these

So will just need to get the plastic pcv from dealer unless i can find one on there .....


----------



## oz_p (Feb 7, 2011)

I only picked the parts up to day as only discovered the gaping hole on sunday, took a bit of investigation and help on here to work out what I needed.. Will be fitting them tonight after work, looks easy enough, fingers crossed!!!

I was tempted by silicone but once I've got one I'd want more and thats toooo much money lol

Good luck with yours, oh and its the PRV vavle not PCV valve, they are totally different


----------



## rob40 (Sep 3, 2004)

Is the price i got cheaper than the dealer as think it is and is it the same parts you have bought ? , know what you mean with the silicon ones but think i will choose black then i wont want to go mad with it once i have a couple of red or blue ones in there , thats when it all starts . £££££££££££££ !!! I cant afford to do the Mods i used to do anyway with the TT , so its basic stuff that needs changing , i am even keeping the original avus 17's on this , as i like them anyway ;-) 
good luck , let me know how you get on ....


----------



## oz_p (Feb 7, 2011)

Managed to change the pipe and valve in about 45 mins, took longer as I didnt have enough clips as the original ones are single use so had to play with one to use it again, so make sure you order some jubilee clips when you get whatever your changing.

Also its very greasy and the pipes are filled with gunk, so prob worth investing in some of those gloves mechanics etc use.

Not fixed my epc/eml light issues tho so its going back to the garage I think!


----------



## rob40 (Sep 3, 2004)

Ok cheers , you could try disconnecting battery for half an hour then re connect , that may clear fault as you have sorted problem....let me know , only say this as last week I threw EML on as pulled out charcoal canister cap with the annoying ticking solenoid whilst ignition was on , I disconnected battery and that cleared it , so worth a go....


----------



## oz_p (Feb 7, 2011)

SO touch wood replacing the G28 engine speed sensor seems to have fixed it, did some fair mileage over the weekend with no problems, still apprehensive but hopefully all sorted now! Somewhat annoyed they replaced the cam shaft sensor first when I thought they were doing the G28 but maybe that was faulty too, who knows now!


----------



## rob40 (Sep 3, 2004)

Got these bits, 2 and 5 and the new clamps , should be here today , did you need to remove airbox to get down to remove number 2 pipe at the bottom , is it connected to the bigger pipe , can see enough on diagram and not had time to look under the bonnet yet ....


----------



## oz_p (Feb 7, 2011)

I didnt change 2 in the end as it looked ok, was rather full of gunk, will post a few pics of what to expect, very unpleasant inside the pipes and subsequently on your hands so advise you get some gloves and cleaner!


----------



## oz_p (Feb 7, 2011)

Here's a pic of the pipe 2 and the engine less pipe 5 and prv valve, you can see the gunk in the engine hole.










Pic of the PRV valve, had brown gunk everywhere, glad I changed it!


----------



## rob40 (Sep 3, 2004)

I soaked that valve in petrol the other day as was same as yours , did clean it out , not sure petrol was right think to do but did let it dry and come up like new , i guess it's vac controlled , as cannot open it , you can see a spring system inside it , may get a new one 2morrow as at dealers getting the coil pack recall on the S3 as it's outstanding on the car , perhaps bung the tech's a few quid to fit the pipes for me ;-) got to be a taker .....


----------



## rob40 (Sep 3, 2004)

Ahhhh , slight prob , the parts i wanted, well i got the 3 way part that comes of the rocker cover so have fitted that , the other part i wanted was or which connects to the bottom of that filter puck thing then goes onto the bigger pipe from the airbox about half way down , instead i got a longer piece with like a T at the bottom of it with a piece of metal tube , No it does look like this would connect at the the botttom of the 3 way bit via the metal part then down under the manifold ???? Just loading a pic and will add in a mo , if it is , then thats a shitty job because it looks a struggle to get down there ...but still leaves me wanting the the bit i needed in the first place lol ...


----------



## rob40 (Sep 3, 2004)

This what i have just fitted in blue, the blue paint on the pipe, is this it in the bag ????? the other pic with the blue mark underneath valve and next to airbox pipe is the bit i wanted ...


----------



## rob40 (Sep 3, 2004)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/160983906324? ... 999wt_1328

Right , i ordered Number 2 in the diagram from there website ebay pic , i presume the one i got is a mod with the T part moulded in , so the metal part (sleave) joins together at 5 ???? still dont show the bit i wanted from the small filter box then onto the airbox pipe does it or does it ????


----------



## oz_p (Feb 7, 2011)

rob40 said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/160983906324?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_1999wt_1328
> 
> Right , i ordered Number 2 in the diagram from there website ebay pic , i presume the one i got is a mod with the T part moulded in , so the metal part (sleave) joins together at 5 ???? still dont show the bit i wanted from the small filter box then onto the airbox pipe does it or does it ????


hmmm I think you just ordered the same pipe again mate, that one you got if im right replaces parts 2 & 11 in the diagram(its a combi-pipe), the part you want isnt on that diagram!!


----------



## oz_p (Feb 7, 2011)

I think this is the pipe you want part no: 06A 103 817D, found it here http://www.034motorsport.com/engine-com ... 23375.html


----------



## rob40 (Sep 3, 2004)

Yep , that looks like it , part number i got today as went to dealer is 06A133382P , tried everywhere i can think but no good , thought forge may have something or they do but cannot cross ref , plus i cannot see this properly as goes down onto the inlet from the airbox but the link you sent does look like it , comes off bottom of PRV and joins onto the airbox inlet .. yes your right about the other bit i had , yep that replaces 2 parts ie , that T part , well i think mine looks ok , covered is shite , but looks ok and looks involved lol as under inlet , deffo need other one though as is very very soft , if you push sides together , it dont return back , so thats not a good state , Creation dont do it , oh and dealer is over £40.00 , got to be somewhere here for a silicon replacement :? :? :?


----------



## oz_p (Feb 7, 2011)

Im pretty sure forge do it as I saw it yesterday somewhere, quick google and here you are lol

http://forgemotorsport.co.uk/content.as ... t=FM225TBH

forum link about it too viewtopic.php?t=283566&p=2329458


----------



## rob40 (Sep 3, 2004)

Hi Oz, i managed to replace the other bit with some old rad hose a friend had which was exact dia and shape at one end so cut to size and done an excellent job , the old one was as floppy and flat as a retired porn star ... so all done , cant help thinking though i can still smell horrible oil fumes , oil cap off when running , a little cloud vapour , i am thinking this needs a good oil change but oil does look clean and pretty golden , mabe where this crank case vent system has been split plus the other end blocked because of the pipe collapsed for some time , surely this would cause oil vapour build up and crud the airwaysof the pcv system up , took throttle body pipe off earlier , a little trace of oil in there , cleaned the butterfly flap as was a little black round the edges , i am thinking next job to run an oil/ valve cleaner like wynns , then drop the oil , then run a forte flush , then drain then new oil ,, filter , plugs and packs , I have noticed i am back on the Audi Road again ..................


----------

